# Grasstrack Sidecar Racing



## Dan Crawford

Hi everyone. This is my other hobby, i've been out of the game for a few years due to other financial commitments but i'm back on it again and loving it. For the past two weekends i've been racing over in Germany in the European Grasstrack Championships and although being plagued with engine, clutch and gearbox troubles we've been doing quite well.
Grasstrack sidecar racing is essentially the racing of 500cc bikes around an oval track varying between 500mtr and 1km. The sidecars can only turn left and it won't do that without a passenger (me). These highly tuned and specialist bikes reach up to and over 100mph with only two gears and no brakes  
Racing over in the rest of Europe is a completely different ball game in terms of fans, preparation, scale, commitment and technology. "those guys do it right" if you know what i mean. It's fantastic to be invited (invitation only from the UK's best riders  ) Next month, the weekend before the festival i'm off to Holland so that should be another change of scenery and no doubt a great experience. We have a brand new engine, gearbox and clutch for the holland meeting amounting to 5,300 euro so if any of you guys wanna sponsor an international Grasstrack and Speedway Race Team you know where i am   
Here are some photos that i took, it's tough to get good ones due to the circumstances ie. the crown, wearing bodyarmour etc and the fact that they are flying towards you    I obviously can't take photos of myself so here are some other folk.




500 solo on practice day - Klien Clocksonburg






500 sidecars on race day









500 sidecars last week at Bad Hersfeld









This is the bike



Well, thats my other hobby. I'll keep it updated with any of the UK meeting incase any of you fancy popping down to watch if it's close to you.

Cheers

Dan


----------



## mick b

Hi Dan,

Good on Yer! anything with two wheels (or 3  ) floats my boat  

Used to be a regular local thing, Sunday Car & Bike grass-track in a field near you, but nowdays seems to have faded away (insurance cover costs??), dam shame, some of the best racing to be seen!

Balls out, competition for the brave (best not mention F1 farce  ).

Would say, keep it shinny side up, but with your outfit, I bet nothing is shiny at the end of the race! espechally if its wet  

Stay safe, Cheers,  Mick B


----------



## Steve Smith

That looks insane!  I bet it's fun


----------



## LondonDragon

SteveUK said:
			
		

> That looks insane!  I bet it's fun


Thats what I was going to say, looks like a lot of fun that, don't you get dizzy going round in circles hehehe


----------



## Dan Crawford

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> SteveUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks insane!  I bet it's fun
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what I was going to say, looks like a lot of fun that, don't you get dizzy going round in circles hehehe
Click to expand...

My little head can't get any "dizzier"


----------



## Dan Crawford

the British championship finals are in Sunday at collier street, near tonbridge in Kent. Anyone in the area who fancies a day out would come along for what promises to be a pretty exciting day!


----------



## Ed Seeley

Good luck Dan!  Looks like fun!  Bit too far for me to pop down for the day I'm afraid mate but hope some others get down there.


----------



## JazzyJeff

Nice one Dan, I'm a two wheel freak @ weekends, I compete in Enduros which is basically Rallying on Dirtbikes, I compete @ British Championship level and even won the Welsh 2 Day enduro last year, 8 hours on Thursday and 7 hours on Friday in the most horrendous of conditions........
If I could suss how too post pics I would post some !!!!!!



By jazzyjeff123, shot with Canon EOS 20D at 2008-09-21


----------



## George Farmer

Nice one matey!

I guess because you weigh less than a bag of sugar, you have an advantage over normal people! lol


----------



## Dan Crawford

JazzyJeff said:
			
		

> Nice one Dan, I'm a two wheel freak @ weekends, I compete in Enduros which is basically Rallying on Dirtbikes, I compete @ British Championship level and even won the Welsh 2 Day enduro last year, 8 hours on Thursday and 7 hours on Friday in the most horrendous of conditions........
> If I could suss how too post pics I would post some !!!!!!


Nice one, i remember chatting to you last year at the festival about it, i aint fit enough for all that LOL

I'm at "The Ledbury Leader" this Sunday at 11:00am - 5:00pm, Redcastle Farm, Much Cowarne near Hereford if anyone is at a loose end on Sunday.


----------



## Dan Crawford

Hey guys, Last week saw the Ledbury Leader in Hereford and good old John Starkey came along and by the looks of it had a great day! in fact i think his wife Ann had an even better day, she was glues to the racing  

It was a good day, even with a blown engine in the first race (put a new engine in between races, all hands on deck!) we still managed a 1st,a 2nd and finished 3rd in the final.

Thanks for coming along John, happy times.


----------



## John Starkey

Hi Danny boy,we had a great day mate,cant wait for bewdley at the end of the month,regards john


----------



## Dan Crawford

Here is a nice action pic that was taken from the Ledbury meeting.


----------



## Tom

Nice! You need to get some videos!


----------



## Dan Crawford

Good point! i'll have a look


----------



## Graeme Edwards

JazzyJeff said:
			
		

> Nice one Dan, I'm a two wheel freak @ weekends, I compete in Enduros which is basically Rallying on Dirtbikes, I compete @ British Championship level and even won the Welsh 2 Day enduro last year, 8 hours on Thursday and 7 hours on Friday in the most horrendous of conditions........
> If I could suss how too post pics I would post some !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> By jazzyjeff123, shot with Canon EOS 20D at 2008-09-21



Nice one mate, im really into the idea of enduro racing. I guess it come about from watching the long way round and the Paris to Dakar program Charlie Borman did with that Steve guy.Also from when me and Dan where no taller than a midies willy, zipping round the local beaches. The idea of tearing up the country side on a dirt bike sounds ace, ide love to have a go at all that. Im sure its a costly business! Im interested in going to spectate and photograph some enduro events. Is there any places I can look at for callender dates around the UK?

Cheers.


----------



## Graeme Edwards

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Here is a nice action pic that was taken from the Ledbury meeting.



Letum Avit!!!

Balls of steal mate. How did the grass look from there?


----------



## Dan Crawford

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Balls of steal mate. How did the grass look from there?


Ha ha, it's a bit blurry, tastes ok though


----------



## Dan Crawford

Just a quick update on the Grasstrack scene.

You may have noticed that i've been quite quiet over the last couple of months? Well, i've decided to take up 1000cc sidecar racing. As a passenger i'm three times british champion on the 1000s but it's time to take the bars and have a go at riding.

The story goes that in 1999 my dad and I were three times British Sand Racing Champions until we had an accident at around 150mph and my dad broke both his legs and could no longer ride, given that his legs are pretty much just titanium now, it's a good idea!
This was us back then.....




I took to the 500cc sidecars on the grass and passengerd for years. After one thing or another i ended up jumping on the back of a 1000 with the now British Champion as a favour " onclick="window.open(this.href);return false; we did very well and won almost all day. After that, i was hooked on the 1000s again. At Christmas i dragged out an old bike of ours and decided to get it race fit again. After what feels like an eternity, this is how it looks now.




This is me ready for my first practice at Kings Lynn Speedway on Sunday....




And this is us in action...



About to get a right Royal spankin' by the current British Champion http://www.cossarmotorsport.co.uk" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;







I should be racing all over the country this year from Kent to Cornwall to Cumbria so if anyone is interested in coming along, gimme a shout and i'll try and get you in. I'll keep you up to date.

Cheers, Dan


----------



## Steve Smith

I like that you've kept the old number mate!  Looks mental   Race anywhere in Warwickshire/West midlands?


----------



## Dan Crawford

SteveUK said:
			
		

> I like that you've kept the old number mate!


Cheers mate, I had to, it's lucky!


			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Race anywhere in Warwickshire/West midlands?


Leamington - 3rd of May


----------



## Steve Smith

Perfect! PM me where abouts mate and I'll try and be there!


----------



## LondonDragon

That just looks insane Dan  must be a great feeling riding these bikes, I would be s*** scared if I was riding as a passenger, you let go by accident and get run over LOL crazy!!! congrats on the bike looks awesome and good luck winning those trophies


----------



## Tony Swinney

Great stuff Dan, and a fine outfit too    Good luck for the season ahead.

Tony


----------



## Dan Crawford

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Perfect! PM me where abouts mate and I'll try and be there!


No worries mate, i'll let you know for sure!


			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> That just looks insane Dan  must be a great feeling riding these bikes, I would be s*** scared if I was riding as a passenger, you let go by accident and get run over LOL crazy!!! congrats on the bike looks awesome and good luck winning those trophies


It's certainly not forgiving if you do fall off pal, the trick is to hold on at all costs LOL
Being a passenger is great fun though, the way most riders look at is "The rider decides if you finish 1st, 2nd or 3rd - The passenger decides whether you finish"


----------



## Dan Crawford

Tonser said:
			
		

> Great stuff Dan, and a fine outfit too    Good luck for the season ahead.
> 
> Tony


Cheers mate, classic Dan - All the gear and no idea


----------



## LondonDragon

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Cheers mate, classic Dan - All the gear and no idea


Seems like you know what you doing mate, do you race near London?


----------



## JamesM

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Tonser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great stuff Dan, and a fine outfit too    Good luck for the season ahead.
> 
> Tony
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers mate, classic Dan - All the gear and no idea
Click to expand...

  

Great graphics Dan


----------



## Graeme Edwards

Im ya biggest fan dude. Your my hero   

The bike looks swish too pal.


----------



## Dan Crawford

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Dan Crawford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers mate, classic Dan - All the gear and no idea
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like you know what you doing mate, do you race near London?
Click to expand...

Thanks mate, practice makes perfect!
Off the top of my head i'm not sure, i'll let you know if i am though!


			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> Great graphics Dan


Cheers mate  


			
				Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Im ya biggest fan dude. Your my hero
> 
> The bike looks swish too pal.


So when you getting on the side then dude?

It looks like i need a passenger for this season so if anyone is seriously interested drop me a PM


----------



## andyh

Dan
Glad to see i am not the only adrenalin junkie on here!  

I would love to offer to be your passenger, but i am not very aerodynamic!       (oh and i prefer water)

It looks very cool, what kind of speeds do you avg on track then, coz they look like they are shifting? If you ever get up to my neck of the woods would love to come and watch (derbyshire/east mids)


----------



## George Farmer

Awesome!

Looking forward to getting on the side at some point mate, as promised...


----------



## John Starkey

Friggin Awesome crawford mate,i am sure Ann and i will be along to see you,keep us informed on the dates,
regards john.


----------



## Stu Worrall

bloody hell that looks mental!  swish clobber as well dan


----------



## Dave Spencer

stuworrall said:
			
		

> swish clobber as well dan



Thank God spandex hasn`t made it to the world of grasstrack racing.  

I would love to have a go at photographing one of these events, Dan (probs Stu too). Let me know when you are anywhere near me.

Dave.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75

Wow cool stuff Dan! Best of luck to you. Let us know if you are near me anytime. Mid-south England and I'm there.


----------



## Dan Crawford

andyh said:
			
		

> Dan
> I would love to offer to be your passenger, but i am not very aerodynamic!       (oh and i prefer water)
> 
> It looks very cool, what kind of speeds do you avg on track then, coz they look like they are shifting? If you ever get up to my neck of the woods would love to come and watch (derbyshire/east mids)


Thanks Andy, the averaged speed over four laps on an average track is 60mph, larger tracks average at 90mph. 0-60 comes in 2.7secs 8)


			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Looking forward to getting on the side at some point mate, as promised...


Has everyone witnessed that? It's happening Farmer  


			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> Friggin Awesome crawford mate,i am sure Ann and i will be along to see you,keep us informed on the dates,
> regards john.


Nice one John, it'll be great to have you two cheering at the sidelines again! All the Worcester meetings will be televised on Blood Sweat & Gears for the Extreme Channel on Sky  


			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> bloody hell that looks mental!  swish clobber as well dan


Thanks mate, if i'm gonna be hanging around the back for the first year then i at least wanna look good  


			
				Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> stuworrall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> swish clobber as well dan
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God spandex hasn`t made it to the world of grasstrack racing.
> I would love to have a go at photographing one of these events, Dan (probs Stu too). Let me know when you are anywhere near me.
> Dave.
Click to expand...

Spandex might still some in pal  
It's Stoke Speedway on the 28th but i'm in Vivarium. Theres Congleton on the 6th of June, i think that's near you guys.


			
				Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> Wow cool stuff Dan! Best of luck to you. Let us know if you are near me anytime. Mid-south England and I'm there.


Thanks Liza  I'll be around your area quite a lot so i'll let you know


----------



## Dave Spencer

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> andyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan
> Theres Congleton on the 6th of June, i think that's near you guys.
Click to expand...


I`m off that day, Dan. I reckon I might fire up the ole 70-200 and see what I can get. I`ll see if Stu wants to bring his big boys toy, too.  

Dave.


----------



## Garuf

That's pretty close to me when I'm not in Leeds. I might see if my brothers are interested.


----------



## Dan Crawford

Nice one guys, it'd be great to see you there!


----------



## flygja

So... I can't believe you can come up with soothing aquascapes after all that adrenaline  

It's great that you guys have access to stuff and events like this. Good luck this year and don't forget to HOLD ON TIGHT  8)


----------



## Dan Crawford

flygja said:
			
		

> So... I can't believe you can come up with soothing aquascapes after all that adrenaline
> 
> It's great that you guys have access to stuff and events like this. Good luck this year and don't forget to HOLD ON TIGHT  8)


Thanks Flygja


----------



## Dan Crawford

A quick update on the grasstrack for those interested.

I raced my first meeting on Sunday in Cullumpton, Devon. 

Everything went well, I got 6th-6th-3rd-4th-3rd and was really happy to qualify for the B final.

We went out in the B final and led to first corner, on entering the corner, another competitor hit the side of us and consequently catapulted my passenger off of the bike and head first into the ground. I ran to my passenger (Nick) and the race was stopped. There were no signs of life and things were a little scary for 5 minuted before a pulse was found and he regained consciousness. An Air Ambulance was scrambled and Nick was collected and taken to Exeter Hospital with suspected neck damage and two broken arms. 

We finished up at the track and made our way to the hospital to find out that Nick was ok but his arms were in a bad way. We got him sorted and drove the four hour journey home. Once home Nick was looked after by his mum. early in the morning he went to Coventry Hospital and had some more test and it turns out that he has a fractured neck and two broken arms. Not a great Sunday for poor Nick.

On the upside, he's ok and in good spirits, he's just disappointed that we never made the A final and he's not allowed to drink  

Here are a few photos from before the accident.



Who needs three wheels?


















I've been out and bought a new bike to replace my current one so forgive me if i'm not about much over the next couple of weeks as it's gonna be manic preparations!

Confirmed fixtures are as follows.

Friday 16th - Plymouth Speedway - 7:30PM (passengering)
Sunday 18th - Alcester, Warwickshire B49 5LS - 12:00 (passengering)
Sunday 25th - Wood Walton, Cambs. PE28 5YX - 12:00
Monday 3rd May - Ashorne. Warwickshire CV33 9QL - 12:00

Cheers


----------



## Stu Worrall

bloody hell dan, hope hes ok.  just goes to show how things can change in an instant!  Hope you do well in the remaining ones and let us know when youre up our end


----------



## Steve Smith

Scary stuff mate!  Glad he's doing OK 

That Ashorne fixture looks to be an easy 7 mile bike trip each way mate.  Will do my best to make it!


----------



## LondonDragon

Sport for lunatics haha glad hes doing ok, looks like you need a new passenger!!! Where is George???


----------



## George Farmer

Strewth!  Hope Nick had a full recovery!

Give me a go mate.  I'll be much better...


----------



## Dan Crawford

Thanks guys, he should be fine in a few months.

George - Wood Walton on the 25th


----------



## mlgt

Nice action shots 

Good Luck George LOL!!


----------



## Themuleous

Quality Dan looks brill fun 

Sam


----------



## Dan Crawford

Hey folks, just a quick update.

I did my second meeting on Sunday in Huntingdon. It went really well and finished with a 3rd so i'm chuffed!



As you can see, i managed to blag someone else to jump on and he finished the meeting with all his bones in tact, woo hoo! On a serious note, my previous passenger is doing very well, he still has some muscle issues and nerve damage but his neck is healing very well  

I passengered in Alcester a couple of weeks ago as a favour and it was being filmed for Sky's Extreme Channel. They are airing three of our meetings on the Blood Sweat and Gears program. They have produced a teaser advert, the camera was strapped to my friends bike, Mark Cossar - the current British Champion.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIU9nU8s ... r_embedded

Next meeting is Ashorne Nr Leamington Spa on Bank Holiday Monday.

Cheers


----------



## Steve Smith

Glad you reminded me!  I went on an excursion down Ashorne way the other weekend to check the route out for cycling it.  Might be there with my nephew though


----------



## Dan Crawford

Great stuff SteveO


----------



## John Starkey

Aw crap Dan im at work this sunday,thats not too far from here would have loved to come over and take some pics,
good luck mate,and i hope your mate Nick recovers soon.
regards,john.


----------



## Steve Smith

Hey John.  Racing is Monday it seems   Would be great to meet up if you can make it mate!


----------



## Dan Crawford

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Hey John.  Racing is Monday it seems   Would be great to meet up if you can make it mate!


Yeah man, Monday  It would be nice to see you and young ann


----------



## John Starkey

Aw crap,itsmy four days on over the bank holls,never mind I'm sure Steve and I can arrange something this summer to cme and see you smash yourself up   ,hopefully not dude,
have good wkend mate ,
regards john.


----------



## Dan Crawford

Feelin for you dude, it's not about workin on the bank holiday!

I'm racing almost every weekend till September so no doubt you'll get a chance to bring your camera down at some point


----------



## Becca

Looks cool as funk!    



			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Theres Congleton on the 6th of June,



Nice, that's only bout an hour away. You gona come and stay at ours? We're going away the week before that till that Sunday but could be back in Chester for the Saturday. Wudn't miss seein you in an all in one for the world!    

Becca


----------



## John Starkey

> I'm racing almost every weekend till September so no doubt you'll get a chance to bring your camera down at some point



Keep posted with the dates and venues Danny boy.


----------



## Dan Crawford

john starkey said:
			
		

> I'm racing almost every weekend till September so no doubt you'll get a chance to bring your camera down at some point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep posted with the dates and venues Danny boy.
Click to expand...

Will do mate  


			
				Becca said:
			
		

> Wudn't miss seein you in an all in one for the world!


It might be the first but it certainly won't be the last! Mankini anyone?


----------



## Dan Crawford

Hey folks, let me start by saying that i'm setting my new 80cm up this weekend so please bare with me, i'll be back to normal soon enough LOL

A quick update.

My local meeting didn't go to plan really. I flipped the bike in practice and we were both ok.
Went out in the first race and bagged an awesome second, leading the previous British Champion for three laps.



In the second race, this happened at about 60mph........












We were both ok, just bruising but couldn't carry on with the rest of the day.

I'm off for two weeks now before heading down to Devon for a racing bank holiday.

Cheers folks.


----------



## LondonDragon

Hard luck Dan, glad you both ok!! Dangerous sport! think you should stick to fish keeping!


----------



## Dan Crawford

Cheers Paulo, it was a real shame but you live and learn


----------



## John Starkey

Jesus Danny boy,when Ann see,s that she will horrified,glad your both ok better luck next time out mate,
i will call you tonight,
john.


----------

